# Spring Muskrats



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Who all has a spring Muskrat season and if your trapping them how are ya doing? Its been awhile since I have went after rats so I figured I'd blow the dust of my rat traps and give it a go next week.


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Ive never went after them in the spring. Are the pelts any good or are you just going for the glands?

Edit to add: Nice location! :beer:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Their like spring Beaver in a way. Nice pelts if you get them before they start chewing on each other. The glands are just an extra bonus!


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

ND, I am not trapping them as they are nearly non-existant around my area right now.

BUT, when I did I just took a piece of asparagus and split it in half, they are white on the inside and make for a good visual attraction.

I speared this on the trigger wires of a 110 bodygrip and set the trap 1/2 in the water with the asparagus just touching the water. The reason is that the asparagus has oil in it and it sheens out on the water giving you a scent attraction as well.

This setup is deadly, just walk the shore and set traps, on sign of course!


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

How much are Rats going for now?


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Jungda99 said:


> How much are Rats going for now?


Thats a good question. I've been hearing highs around 6 or 7 for the last couple weeks. Not sure if theres any merit to that. 
Far cry from the $10 rats earlier this season


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah Trapper62 that set is deadly. I would use baby carrots on the triggers. That set up was my "money maker" if ya know what I mean. lol


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

ND trapper said:


> Yeah Trapper62 that set is deadly. I would use baby carrots on the triggers. That set up was my "money maker" if ya know what I mean. lol


Agreed! Works under the ice as well.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

apples work good to


----------

